# I can't buy a bite,BUT>>>>>



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Tater sure can.... 

Tater and I were on "the pier of choice" today,and what a day,rain and all... I had two sharks eat my junk all day,the only runs for me..  All was fine though,cause the feeshgods were on the lookout for Tater!!

We were all laid back,with not a bump for quite a while.. Tater's rod kinda bounced,and did a couple of klicks.. He made a dad proud and listened to everything I told him about a hookset.. The boy pointed that rod at him,and let em havit!! Then fought that fish like a pro,putting plenty of heat where needed.. 













We had to pull up one of the benches so Tater could get em to the net,but for a short rascal,he did it without a hitch.. Here's a 43 and a half forklength drummie that Tater caught,for his first big pier drum ever!! 










There were two others decked,one by Zingpow,and one by Pat.. Pat's fish is the first I've seen decked on a pier with NO SPOTS!! I've seen a couple of juvenile fish without spots,but never an adult until now... Pretty cool..


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Wow!!! Great job Tater!!! That's one more than I've ever caught from the pier. Way to coach him DD.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

that's awesome.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Way to go, Tater!!!

That's a fish you and your dad will remember forever. 

Even if it had spots. 

It's nice to have watched you become a better angler over the years. There were quite a few of us who had feeling you'd get yer first big one off a pier this Fall. 

And I'll now be taking bets on how long it takes for you to get to 1,000.

Congrats again, bud.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

kenny i bet the walk through the door when you two got home was even better...

"MOM GUESS WHAT I CAUGHT! Na, dad didnt catch nuffin"

Tell tater i said congrats...:beer: heres to a whole bunch more!



Jesse


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> kenny i bet the walk through the door when you two got home was even better...
> 
> "MOM GUESS WHAT I CAUGHT! Na, dad didnt catch nuffin"
> 
> ...


LOL, i know exactly whatcha mean jesse!i do it to my mom all the time, an anglers gotta show off at least a little bit!Gratz tater! We kids sure do know to stick it to them huh? Gratz once more!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Way to go, Tater!!!
> 
> That's a fish you and your dad will remember forever.
> 
> ...


Well said Jeff!!!

Congrats Tater and you too proud poppa!!!!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Great job young man! I know both you and Dad are proud!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Even if it had spots.


 I edited the post,cause I didn't say it was the one Pat caught in the first version...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*feels good don't it*

watching your youngin grow up .... He is a fishing machine .... wonder where he gets it from ......


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Such reports are always a special treat! Well done!!!

Jim


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome job.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

pretty work Tater... nice job coachin DD


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

way to go guy's good job Tater!!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That's too cool! Congrats Tater!


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Tater, I was there last fall when you lost your first pier drum after a long fight and I know it broke your heart. Glad you now have one under your belt. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

OBX_Nomad said:


> Tater, I was there last fall when you lost your first pier drum after a long fight and I know it broke your heart. Glad you now have one under your belt. Congratulations to you both.


 I don't remember meeting you at that time on NHP,but if you were there then you defenatly know how happy Tater was this time round... Not a time goes by pierfishing that the youngen doesn't bring up that "agony of defeat",and how he was going to overcome it... I also remember the ones I lost moreso than the ones I caught,except for the first one I caught,remember that one like it was yesterday...


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Great Job, Tater! I know you've made yourself and dad proud! Priceless!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

congrats tater, great fish!!!! tight lines...


----------



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

Brings a HUGE smile upon my face...Congrats and many more to come!! :fishing:


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Congrats Tater. Awsome fish dude.

Oh yeah, good job Kenny, you got the boy coming along nicely. He's gonna be one heck of an angler.

PS The only people I like to get outfished by are my boys, especially the youngest.


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

Great job Tater! Congrats!

Kenny, you/he must be using J-hooks the way you described the hookset. Hmmm...


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Nice Job Tater and nice Drum


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

way to go Tater!

Good job Kenny!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Drumdum,

I bet watching Tater best the beast and getting to coach him all the way in was more fun then any fish you ever got. Please give him my congrats!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Mudd said:


> Great job Tater! Congrats!
> 
> Kenny, you/he must be using J-hooks the way you described the hookset. Hmmm...


 Yes sir,and proud of it,about 35yrs of drumin and only guthooked one big drum out of over 400 big ones over 40"fl..... 



French said:


> Drumdum,
> 
> I bet watching Tater best the beast and getting to coach him all the way in was more fun then any fish you ever got. Please give him my congrats!


 I really didn't have to do much coaching,the boy is all about it... After loosing the one on NH pier,he has been training on his own,and listening carefully... I was one proud parent.. 

And yes,Wilber,Tater is the only one I don't mind outfishing me as well...


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Great job Tater

DD, I have gotten to the point where I would rather see a youngster catch a fish than catch one myself. It's a good thing to cause it happens more and more the older I get. I guess the fishgods think we got our limit.


----------

